# Some migrators starting to show up...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

This was the pile for a couple days after Thanksgiving. The geese, some mallards, divers, and ECD are in town.










With a little extra Bling, been a good year for bling.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you still shoot those dove?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Can you still shoot those dove?


Yes, they are Eurasian collared doves. No season-no license required. Mourning doves have a season and require a license.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

By the way nice shooting!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Yes, they are Eurasian collared doves. No season-no license required. Mourning doves have a season and require a license.


 I see thousands of these around the farm. Looks like I'll be eating some of these this weekend. Thanks for the info.

Thanks for posting the pics. I'm starting to see a lot of mallards as well. I'm hoping to get into them this Saturday on a private stream that doesn't freeze.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice mixed bag!!! Those divers are pretty easy to clean too, just pull the skin and the whole breast goes with 'em!


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yum Yum !!!!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Wat to do your civil duty and shoot those doves. Everyone should do there part in killing and thinning those doves out.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Don't persecute me for saying this, but I actually think ECDs are the best thing that has happened to upland hunting in the last 50 years in the US. All the studies I've read show that they do not compete with mourning doves. They are not more aggressive and where you find ECD, you usually find a bigger number of mourning doves. They winter well in Utah, make their homes in our neighborhoods before moving to the farms to be shot up. They are good eating, have as much breast meat as a teal and can be shot anywhere it is legal to hunt them. They provide more opportunity and that is a good thing as long as they are not a detriment to other species which hasn't been shown as of yet. Long live the ECD so we can shoot them.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Good hell toasty how many time you going to reuse those same three bands man!




























Very Nice!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Good hell toasty how many time you going to reuse those same three bands man!
> 
> Very Nice!


LOL... I have to keep using them until I can buy more off of Ebay.


----------

